# Swapping out bose for my gf, need speaker sizes



## spicaly (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone know the exact speaker sizes to use the pre-existing mounts if possible? I was going to install a new head unit and new fronts and rears, and a possible sub

I think I've read up front is a 4" and in the rear 6x9... does anyone know the mounting depth and any exp of what to avoid.

Thanks


----------



## spicaly (Jul 6, 2007)

also does it matter what wiring harness b/c of the bose system? Thanks again


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the rear brackets you can reuse, but you'll need to bypass the amps entirely or run new wires. same on the front wiring. The fronts you are better off making brackets from MDF for some 6 1/2" speakers.


----------



## spicaly (Jul 6, 2007)

yep i was going to rerun new speaker wire for all 4 locations. trying to use factory mounts if it all possible


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 94 maxima and the Rears are 6x9s and the fronts are 4x6s. If you want to replace the head you will need an adapter from either best buy or www.crutchfeild.com unless you are running all new wires; and if you want to replace the front 4x6s i recomend you get the aftermarket infinity speakers, not many companies make that size and those are the best for that space.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Skibob6 said:


> I have a 94 maxima and the Rears are 6x9s and the fronts are 4x6s. If you want to replace the head you will need an adapter from either best buy or www.crutchfeild.com unless you are running all new wires; and if you want to replace the front 4x6s i recomend you get the aftermarket infinity speakers, not many companies make that size and those are the best for that space.


ok, so you are falling for the misinformation
depending on whether you have Bose or not that will determine the speaker size and if you really need an adapter or not.


----------

